# Hash



## Killertea08 (May 20, 2008)

Hey everyone!  Question is this does anyone know the best way to get the most water hash?  Ive heard of the Ice-o-later and bubble bags now do those give you bubble hash or is it just the same thing?  Is there a better method at all.  What is a good size to start with some kits have up to 8bags and some have 3 bags.  Which kit is better?​


----------



## Growdude (May 20, 2008)

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! Question is this does anyone know the best way to get the most water hash? Ive heard of the Ice-o-later and bubble bags now do those give you bubble hash or is it just the same thing? Is there a better method at all. What is a good size to start with some kits have up to 8bags and some have 3 bags. Which kit is better?​


 
Water hash and bubble are the same thing, I have the 7 bag system and use 4 of them.
Gives me 3 grades of hash 220 workbag, 120, 74 and 25 micron.

The best is in the 74 bag IMO, but all is good.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 20, 2008)

Yeah bubble bags all the way...


----------



## mawth420 (May 20, 2008)

how do you make your own bubble bags?


----------



## mawth420 (May 22, 2008)

HMAN said:
			
		

> Make a simple bag pattern and stitch up the side to make a pocket.....You can run the material in a 5 gal bucket and then pour the contents thru your "homemade" filters.....something like this 5 gal pail picture. It will look like a big coffee filter....



Thanks a lot man.... thats a lot cheaper than buying real bubble bags. lol..


----------

